# How to make small images larger with less pixelation



## ShadowBomber (Oct 19, 2007)

Is there anyway to make a small photo big without really making it all pixelated. Like is there any type of software that will do that?


----------



## xgerryx (May 16, 2003)

If you have a good photo you can get away increasing increasing the size a little bit, but no you can't really increase the image size without losing quality. That would require creating missing information. There are a few programs that attempt to do it but the results are never that hot.

"Genuine Fractals" is one program that some recommend.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Nope any image gets more pixelated as it get bigger because your seeing the pixels show up better.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

If you use $700 software, like Photoshop, you can enlarge it around 25% without it looking too bad, but any larger and it's no good. You're trying to et something from nothing, the image just doesn't have the information to be larger.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Looking at this a different way ... Yes .. You can add more pixels to reduce the pixelation.
If you added 5 pixels for each pixel (in Height and Width) .. the file size will increase by about 25 times.

And the 5 times enlarged picture will look about the same .. If you stand 5 times farther away.

If you stand the same distance away ... It will look about 5 times outa focus .. (more blurry)

Basically, You can't improve the resolution .. (replace the lost information or guess what it should be)

Is this what you want ???
The freeware Irfanview can do this ... http://www.irfanview.com/


----------

